# 3G Signal Turned From Green To White



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Topic. My gf's D2G all of a sudden couldn't establish an internet connection, and her 3G bar signal went from the usual green color to white. I think I researched this before and if I understood correctly, this means that the phone for some reason isn't syncing with the google servers. It was working fine this morning, and poof all of a sudden this problem happens. Her phone is on .607 with the latest Apex rom btw. Anyone know of any fixes? She already tried toggling Airplane mode on and off and that didn't work.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, that means you're not connected to you google account and the google servers for syncing. That's why you see the indicator start white and turn green/blue (whatever color you're themed to).

If you try to use google.com when it's 'white', you might get an error page. It's rare that a phone loses connection like while in use, but you maybe find the phone disconnects when it's in standby, especially on wifi.


----------



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea that's what I thought. Apparently she says now it's ok after she took a lil nap lol. Hopefully it won't come back.


----------

